# VAT questions



## Jimster (Feb 25, 2008)

I can never remember how this works so bare with me.  I am paying VAT taxes on airplane tickets (within the EU0 and for car rentals.  Are these recoverable?  If so, how do I do this?


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 25, 2008)

Jimster said:


> I can never remember how this works so bare with me.  I am paying VAT taxes on airplane tickets (within the EU0 and for car rentals.  Are these recoverable?  If so, how do I do this?



My understanding is that VAT is not recoverable for services, only goods that are exported, i.e. things you buy to take home.  However, this is usually only for large purchases of over EU 50-100 or so.  

nonutrix


----------



## damorgan (Feb 25, 2008)

Jimster said:


> I can never remember how this works so bare with me.  I am paying VAT taxes on airplane tickets (within the EU0 and for car rentals.  Are these recoverable?  If so, how do I do this?




Jimster,

Generally it's reclaimable only on the export of goods.  However, if you are in the UK on business, there is also some provision to reclaim VAT on services.  Look at the HM Revenue & Customs web-site www.hmrc.gov.uk.  If you search for overseas VAT payments on their site it should bring up the details (although the link wasn't working when I just tried it!).


----------



## JimG (Feb 27, 2008)

AFAIK Airline tickets as well as trains, busses etc are VAT exempt (i.e. No VAT  reclaim)


----------



## Jimster (Feb 27, 2008)

*revisted*

Thanks for the responses.  One of the reasons for my question was that on both the airline ticket and the car rental the VAT number was supplied.  That's the only reason I questioned  this in the first place but i guess it was wishful thinking


----------

